# Ok. Done. Salad bowl set



## chippin-in (May 29, 2017)

I believe that I am finished (after the big bowl dries tomorrow, I will turn off the bottom and finish it). As I said before, I used General Finishes salad bowl finish on the big bowl and it is obviously more glossy than the blo beeswax. That being said, I tried to knock down that salad bowl finish a little bit but I suck at finishing so I just used another coat and left it glossy. If they don't like it I'll bring it back and sand it all the way down and just do a wax finish. 

Thanks 
Robert

Reactions: Like 14 | EyeCandy! 3 | Useful 1


----------



## DKMD (May 29, 2017)

Nice work! I hope your clients are pleased.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## woodtickgreg (May 29, 2017)

Rub it down with some oooo steel wool, it will cut the shine and make it a satin finish.

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 3 | Informative 1


----------



## Tony (May 29, 2017)

Great looking set of bowls, I'm sure you'll have a pleased client! Tony

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## duncsuss (May 29, 2017)

Looks great, but I think it would be even better if the salad bowl wasn't so glossy compared to the individual bowls.

Do you have a buffing wheel set up? Hit it with tripoli compound, then white diamond, then carnauba wax (the "Beall Buffing Method") -- it leaves a beautiful smooth satin finish.

btw -- "Salad Bowl Finish" is just another name for "Danish Oil". All these finishes are food safe "when cured" -- which isn't the same as "when dry" ... it can take several weeks to fully cure (depends on temperature, humidity, etc.)

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## ripjack13 (May 29, 2017)

Nice!!!! Real good job on them....

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## rocky1 (May 29, 2017)

Beautiful set of bowls!!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## chippin-in (May 30, 2017)

I do not have a buffing wheel setup...yet.
When using the 4/0 steel wool (dry I presume?) is it just light circular motion until the desired result is achieved?

Thanks
Robert


----------



## Mike Mills (May 30, 2017)

I agree with Greg on the 0000. Since you still have the tenon I would remount. Dampening (not dripping) the 0000 with water for lubricant and apply light pressure with your finger tips...it doesn't take much. Then wipe off the water and residue. If it is still too shiny repeat with just a little more pressure.
Greg may have more/better ideas.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## barry richardson (May 30, 2017)

Job well done!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## woodtickgreg (May 30, 2017)

I usually just rub it dry so I can monitor the progress. I also like Liberon brand steel wool, it just seems to be finer and more consistent in the quality. I have rubbed out entire table tops this way. Circular motions are the way to go. I don't do it under power on the lathe as it may get hot, I trust my hands.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thank You! 1 | Creative 1


----------



## Nubsnstubs (May 30, 2017)

Robert, good looking bowls. What is the wood? And the sizes? 

Mike and the Tick are giving you good advice. Choose the method that works best for you, and do it that way in the future. My problem is, I keep forgetting what I just did.... .......... Jerry (in Tucson)

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## chippin-in (May 30, 2017)

10 1/2" w 4 1/2" and 5 3/4"× 3 1/4"

And here are update pics on the big bowl. Inside might still be a little too glossy. 

Robert




Nubsnstubs said:


> Robert, good looking bowls. What is the wood? And the sizes?
> 
> Mike and the Tick are giving you good advice. Choose the method that works best for you, and do it that way in the future. My problem is, I keep forgetting what I just did.... .......... Jerry (in Tucson)

Reactions: Like 3 | EyeCandy! 1


----------



## Nature Man (May 30, 2017)

Congrats on the set! I haven't tried to make matching bowls, so I'm sure it was a challenge. Nice job! Chuck

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## woodtickgreg (May 31, 2017)

It looks better, toned down the gloss.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## chippin-in (May 31, 2017)

@Nubsnstubs i forgot 1 thing, walnut. The big one from @EastmansWoodturning and the smalls from @Mike1950 .
@Nature Man , yea 3 are real close and 1 is about 3/16 smaller in diameter. That said, my friend doesn't want them EXACT, she wants them a little different from each other....and i am the right man for the job 

Robert

Reactions: Thank You! 3 | Funny 1


----------

